# Best Bobcat 21A ammo



## coondogger (Jan 26, 2013)

I had some work done on my bobcat and I noticed that the manufacturer ran some test rounds through it. They used Federal American Eagle, 40 gr high velocity jacketed rounds. I had been using Remington Golden Bullet copper clad, with fair to middlin' results. What is everyone else using for this finicky little gun?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CCI Minimags is usually the highest quality 22 rounds that work in the most finicky guns


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^Absolutely - the CCI MiniMags perform flawlessly!^


----------

